# Simplicity info



## Dave Rose (Aug 8, 2010)

I am looking for a site or some information on Simplicity riding mowers and garden tractors. I know Allis chalmers owned them for a while, but can not find a site for just the Simplicity brand. Tractor data just list's 2 models. The one I am looking for is an early 70's model ( i am told).
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

The Simplicity website has downloads for manuals and parts for lots of older models. I have a 1970 model 728 and found one for that. Hope this helps some.


----------

